# New Kindle owners: win an Amazon lighted Kindle cover!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Many people have brand new Kindles this week. Congratulations!

We're sure a few of those Kindles are still in a naked, unprotected state. We want to give you one of you a lighted Amazon Kindle cover!

Just reply to this thread, indicating which of the covers (below) you'd prefer. On New Year's Day (Saturday January 1st), we'll randomly draw one of you as the winner. The contest is open to anyone (whether you're a new or longtime Kindle owner). Good luck!

And special thanks to KB author Monique for providing the Kindle cover!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Monique, this is very nice of you!  

If I am the lucky winner, I'd prefer blue.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd like a nice red case.  Thanks...


----------



## Pawchaser (Jan 30, 2010)

Love, love, LOVE the Apple Green one!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

You're very welcome, cardinal. I'm thrilled to be able to give a little back to the community that's been so supportive and generous to me.

Thanks to Harvey for hosting the giveaway.

I hope it helps a new Kindle owner ring in the new year in style.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Me! Me! Me! I want one!! I want the apple green one!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you very much Monique! 

I would prefer the steel blue.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd like the black. But then again, I'm kinda dark and twisted that way. =)


----------



## busyozmum (Dec 25, 2010)

I ordered myself my very first Kindle just before Christmas. As I'm in Australia, I still have to wait 3 weeks before I have it in my hot little hands. I've been wanting one every since Amazon first started selling them but we Aussies have had to be very patient as they were unavailable to us for a long time. I'm so excited I can hardly wait.

I would love a new red cover should I be fortunate enough to win..... coz red goes faster.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Ooh La La ... how nice of you Monique!!

My choice would be Blue!!


----------



## RSGodfrey (Dec 29, 2010)

Does this apply to those of us who live in the UK (Wales)?

If so, black please.

Many thanks

Richard


----------



## clemon79 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ooh! I like the blue one!


----------



## katkruz (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow what a great prize, thank you Monique.  I would love to win the red one!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

My husband would like the black one for the new Kindle 3 we are ordering for him.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks to Harvey and Monique.  I would love to own the burgundy red lighted cover.  The black, brown and green are nice too.  I have the pink unlit cover.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh what a wonderful gift!  Thanks Monique!

If I win, I would love a beautiful Red cover!  Though the green is very tempting!


----------



## Jaceyw (Dec 27, 2010)

Grey please, thank you!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I would very much like to get the pink one  
Thank you for doing this Monique


----------



## Sayuri (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't know if this apply to me, as i live in Italy... but i'd choose the green one.
This is very kind of you and thanx Monique.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

What a wonderful gesture! Than you 

If I am picked I would love the blue.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jaceyw said:


> Grey please, thank you!


Where did you find Grey? I don't think it's one of the options.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, thanks, Monique!  I would love to win the PINK one!!!


----------



## kadenus (Dec 12, 2010)

Would love the black one. Thanks!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Monique for hosting the contest.

If I were to win, i would love the orange one.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you, Monique.  One can never have too many covers.  

If I'm chosen I'd prefer the black cover.


----------



## naltak (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Monique!

I would prefer the green one if I win.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I totally like the orange one.  Thanks Monique and Harvey


----------



## Orionstar (Dec 29, 2010)

Post number ONE for me  

That peacock blue is really lovely


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Black please!~


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Hope you don't mind having to post it to the UK if I win! If that's OK, Black for me please  

Morf


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

Edit: This is a nice thing for Monique to do, but since I've posted I've had an opportunity to use a lighted cover. I've decided I prefer a non-lighted cover & wouldn't want to get in the way of someone who really wants this prize. Please take me out of the running. Thank you.


----------



## PhantomReader (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the contest Monique! If I win, I would love the brown one.


----------



## Chris71 (Dec 29, 2010)

A blue one please, if my name is drawn.


----------



## bbeck (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks i would like a Black Cover!


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

Monique and Harvey you are the BEST !! 
If I was to win I would love the Burnt Orange lighted cover.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanx, Monique!  Blue for me to match my eyes.  

I'm glad you posted here as well...I'd not seen your book and am hooked on time-travel books/movies (latest was "The Time Traveler's Wife").  
Yours looks to be good based on your ratings.  One-click.


----------



## JAG (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you.
I would like the blue, if I win.


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

Black please


----------



## cranewife (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello All!  I'm a new Kindle owner, thanks to my terrific hubby!  If I should happen to be selected, I like the red!


----------



## harry0 (Dec 29, 2010)

Brown Please. Thanks-first post!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Monique and Harvey for this great gift.

Would like the Blue if declared a winner.


----------



## EastCoast82 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello!  I'm brand new to these boards and am awaiting the arrival of my first Kindle any day now.     I'd love the green lighted Kindle cover!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the contest.  I want the PINK.


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

I would pick blue  Thanks for the contest!


----------



## AnThem (Dec 28, 2010)

Oooooo, that brown one is awful purty!


----------



## Dalene (Feb 1, 2009)

What a wonderful New Years idea. Thank you. A red one if I win please.


----------



## nosibakoa (Dec 29, 2010)

Black for me.

Happy New Year to All!


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd like the gray one, it would match my hoary head
And let me read at night, as I make my way to bed.

Many thanks!


----------



## queenforaday (Sep 20, 2010)

Great way to start the new year!  I would choose orange.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

PINK!!!!  So excited for my new K3


----------



## aleo811 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd love the red case.  Thanks....


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Very Kind, Monique!

Blue for me.


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for this opportunity!

I think the Burnt Orange would really stand out and be less likely to blend in with its surroundings so it would keep me from leaving it behind!  LOL


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Black for me if it's my lucky day!


----------



## BrendaW (Dec 10, 2010)

If I am the lucky winner, I would love the red cover


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Apple Green is my choice! Thanks and Happy New Year.

Christine


----------



## blarkins111 (Dec 28, 2010)

If selected, I would like the black case.

Thanks!


----------



## bookwhiz (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks both Harvey and Monique.  I would love a blue one. 

Cheers, and best for 2011 to all.


----------



## Helen Hanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks to the cover benefactors!  I rather fancy the green one.  All the best~


----------



## Kikuri (Dec 29, 2010)

I would like brown or black : )

Much thanks. 

Also, I should say that this was quite a clever way to get the new people out of the woodwork. Bonus points should be awarded for that. : )


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Harvey you are wonderful! Black please. Son says the Oberon Dragon I got him is too fancy.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I am partial to the lime green one.  

Thanks for this, Monique and Harvey.


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

Cool =] I'd like the Black one if I get picked xD

Thanks.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Whee!!

This is so much fun.


----------



## meinken (Oct 17, 2009)

If I win, I would like the chocolate brown cover. After all, who doesn't love chocolate.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

I would take one in chocolate brown.  Dexter Jr would look good in that.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I would prefer the black one.  Thanks for doing this contest!!


----------



## Lyiar (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd like the blue one. =D


----------



## RKCHR (Nov 13, 2009)

green for me.....


----------



## Shirelda (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for all your wonderful work.

Green  please!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I would love to win apple green for my daughter's new kindle. 

Melissa


----------



## Mama2Tay (Dec 26, 2009)

If I'm the lucky winner, I'd love the chocolate cover!

Thank you.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you Harvey and Monique!!!  If  picked, I would like the black one.


----------



## The Yeti (Nov 18, 2010)

Put me down for a black cover.  YEAH!!


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

I like the blue one!


----------



## Terri6270 (Jan 7, 2010)

If I were to win, I would prefer the green one! Thanks!!


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Brown.  Thank you!


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Apple green, please!


----------



## SneezyCharmed (Oct 13, 2010)

If the UK are included the black please.


----------



## Cheryll1 (Dec 27, 2009)

I would love the beautiful green one!


----------



## Techguy9707 (Dec 29, 2010)

Put me on the list for the Chocolate brown one.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Thx Monique and Harvey!!!

Put me down for Steel Blue!


----------



## SilasGreenback (Dec 18, 2010)

I've said elsewhere that I'm nearly holding my new Kindle like a vinyl LP. 

A nice black lighted cover would definitely bring some peace of mind!

Thanks, Monique, for the chance.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Black please.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Not a new Kindle owner but my daughter is.  She'd like pink.  I already have the blue lighted cover which I LOVE!


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

I would love the blue case.


----------



## shellyrat (Dec 24, 2010)

how very kind of you. 
I would love a black one if I were to win.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the entries - what a response! 

And yes, we will ship to the winner, anywhere in the world.


----------



## DCLogan (Feb 10, 2009)

That's very nice. If i win I'd like the green one.


----------



## Meriflower (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks.    Pink for me.


----------



## Gleep (Nov 1, 2010)

The hot pink is the one for me!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you Monique, this is very nice of you!

I never win anything - ever. If my luck should change for the new year, I would like the RED cover.

Thank you again!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Many thanks to both Monique for the cover and Harvey for this wonderful forum!!! I gave my husband a new K3 for Christmas and I would love to add to his joy by being able to gift him with the Chocolate Brown lighted cover!!!!

Thanks again!!!!! Good luck everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nmturner (Dec 29, 2010)

I just got my kindle for Christmas, and just found this board today.  Lots of great information here, thank you!

If I were to win, I would like a Hot Pink cover.  

Thanks for this contest.

Nicole


----------



## gbloom182 (Dec 29, 2010)

Green please!!


----------



## chuckf410 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Monique,

Thanks for providing the prize of a Red lighted cover to me should I be chosen


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

If I'm the lucky winner I would like to have the Brown Case


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Black case.

And thanks Monique and Harvey for this contest.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you, Harvey and Monique, for this contest!
If I win, I would like the Apple Green cover.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks so much for the contest Monique, I've already bought your book and it is on my short list TBR.

I can't decide between red or apple green, red or green, green or red, can't decide, so if I win I would like you to pick one of the two for me so it would be a surprise.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you to both Harvey and Monique. I think that all of us Kindle Boarders love being able to fantasize about winning thecovewr. I would be very happy with any color of the lighted cover.  I think I would most like the pink one. All of them are really pretty. 
Thanks again and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Beldin ME (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Monique. I would enjoy the black one.  Allen


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow, Thank you Harvey & Monique.  I really like the hot pink.


----------



## deb7663 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would love to have the blue cover. Thank you.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

JeanThree said:


> Thanks so much for the contest Monique, I've already bought your book and it is on my short list TBR.
> 
> I can't decide between red or apple green, red or green, green or red, can't decide, so if I win I would like you to pick one of the two for me so it would be a surprise.


Thank you, JeanThree. I hope you enjoy it. And will do. 

It's wonderful to see so many happy Kindlers! This is such a wonderful board.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I would love the Pink! Thanks!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Monique, thank you so much.  I'd love a red lighted cover if I won.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Many people have brand new Kindles this week. Congratulations!
> 
> We're sure a few of those Kindles are still in a naked, unprotected state. We want to give you one of you a lighted Amazon Kindle cover!
> 
> ...


I vote for apple green!


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks, Monique!!

Would love the "Texas" Orange cover...Hookem Horns!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

...the pink is pretty!


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd like the blue.


----------



## KellyO (Dec 30, 2010)

Monique, How generous and kind! 

I'd love the green! Thank you!


----------



## deppeler (Dec 29, 2010)

That is soooo nice of you.....I would love the apple green

thanks


----------



## heatherc806 (Dec 28, 2010)

This is fantastic! I just got mine on Christmas. I've been eyeing the pink one!


----------



## TimK1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Black would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

My wife got an upgrade to a K3 this Christmas. If chosen, I'll give it to her.  

She likes the orange cover (go Vols).


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

if i were the luck winner: not pink, not orange. any other ok!

you are a very nice person, monique.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

What a fun and generous thing to do, Monique!  And thanks to Harvey for being the messenger with good news!

I would definitely go with steel blue - I think it is the perfect color with the Monet Water Lilies skin . . .  Yum!

Fingers crossed . . .


----------



## Treverend (Dec 21, 2010)

Black! lol


----------



## CandyJ9 (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome. If I win I'd like to be surprised with either black or red, since I have a very indecisive husband.


----------



## rh41 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd love a black case.  Thanks!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Pick me!  Pick me!  I would LOVE the Chocolate brown one!  =0)

.... although the apple green one is also calling my name....

I'll take either one!  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a dull and boring person, so I'd go for a black one.   

Mike


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay - put me down to win!


----------



## Katelynne (Dec 30, 2010)

Got mine for Christmas!!  

Would LOVE the green cover!


----------



## seathingie (Dec 26, 2010)

My new Kindle would choose the Burnt Orange cover if he won! ;-)


----------



## BrianT (Dec 30, 2010)

Will be getting my Kindle in 3 weeks time... I'm in South Africa!

Blue one please!


----------



## gentlespirit512 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd say pink!!!


----------



## MarkAJohn (Dec 26, 2010)

"Black, black, black is the color
Of my true love's hair..."
But I've always had this thing for red.
Red it is, and thank you for the opportunity.
  MarkAJohn


----------



## namlot (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow thanks for the comp

Lucky enough to get a kindle for Xmas

so

If I am lucky again  then I would like the Steel Blue one please


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Very generous of you!

My choice would be black, if I were fortunate enough to win.


----------



## april31099 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi   I received my K3 for Christmas!  Would love the red cover...thank you!!  )


----------



## bkbabe (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for this contest! My new Kindle is so naked lol. I'm scared to take it out until I get a cover.
If I'm the lucky winner, I'd prefer red please.


----------



## bugler1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Orange cover and thank you.


----------



## JCPie (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you, Monique, very generous of you!  

My naked Kindle would definitely love the hot pink one! Nice & girlie for me.


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

How Awesome! 

I would love an Apple Green one!


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

Wow, how generous....I would love the green cover for my new K3.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

That is very generous Monique!  If I were so lucky as to be drawn I would love the Burnt Orange cover.


----------



## ejgatt (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi

I am new here as my Kindle has not even arrived  but I have already learnt a lot about Kindle from this forum.

It would be nice to have the Lighted Black cover waiting for it when it comes 

I would gladly pay the postage if necessary.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, thanks Monique and Harvey!  Please enter me for the Black cover.

Paul


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow!  Very generous!  Black, please.


----------



## Drath (Dec 20, 2009)

I would love a black one!


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Blue, black, green, pink, really any of them. They are all wonderful colors.


----------



## RachelT (Dec 28, 2010)

Very generous - thank you.  I love the black one.


----------



## Glacier (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow very nice gesture.... would love a Red or Black Cover!  Happy 2011 to all!


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

I love the red cover, so pretty!  How generous of you to give such a wonderful gift away!


----------



## Vicki66 (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, thanks so much for offering the drawing  

If I am lucky enough to have my name drawn, it would be hard to pick a color.  Given a choice however, I would probably have to say the slate blue but winning a lighted kindle cover in any color would be fabulous!


----------



## Knitwit (Dec 30, 2010)

New Kindle owner here 
If I were chosen I would like the blue one.

Happy New Year and many new books to all


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks, Monique!  Great way to celebrate the New Year!  If I win, I'd prefer black.


----------



## SW (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow!  Awesome!

If chosen, I think I'd like the green one.


----------



## Sodagirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone will do for me!


----------



## smeltn (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh goodness, I just got my kindle and would be so honored to have one of these.  Just signed up for the boards and what a fantastic place to find information about Kindle items. 

I would love to win this and would love the black one    Thank you so much for this fantastic give away


----------



## harthag12 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just got it on Christmas, would love a blue cover.


----------



## kudzukamper (Dec 27, 2009)

If I was lucky enough to win, I would most certainly want a RED one!  
Thanks!


----------



## Kiki68 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd like a green cover, please for my new Kindle 3!


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would love to have the blue one


----------



## zipper104 (Dec 20, 2010)

Black, please.

104


----------



## TabbyMom (Dec 16, 2010)

This is awesome!  I would love a GREEN one!


----------



## stingwray (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice board for my new Kindle.  I would like the green one.


----------



## drkelly8 (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh if I win I'd go for the black one !!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Red is my favorite.


----------



## MDB (Dec 31, 2010)

RED for me please!


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm entering for my wife....she would like the pink one please!


----------



## pcgirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Newbie here!  I recieved my Kindle3 for Christmas and love it!  I still need a cover and have been drooling over the chocolate brown!  I'd like to enter to win the chocolate brown cover, please!


----------



## JenniB (Dec 30, 2010)

How sweet of a deal. If I were to win the color I'd choose would be PINK


----------



## akhdaniel (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks Monique, this is very nice of you!  If I am the lucky winner, I'd prefer the red one.


----------



## wiznvic (Dec 31, 2010)

OMG.....I'd love any of them.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Can a non-leather cover of equal or lesser value be substituted if the winner is morally against leather? If so, I would like a blue one...


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Would love the orange lighted cover - very nice!!  Thanks to KB for a terrific contest.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Fiddi (Dec 11, 2010)

I've had a very hard time trying to decide on a cover.  Oh how I would love for the choice to be made for me.  Red or black, please!


----------



## ghodux (Dec 31, 2010)

IF I WIN I WOULD LIKE A BLACK ONE. THANK YOU.


----------



## jello (Dec 31, 2010)

After reading these boards for 4 months, at long last... A registered owner *happy dance*

As for the cover... Green. It's all about the Green! 

Thanks for the contest Monique, you rock.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd love a pink one!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

If I were to win an orange case, I would see it as a sign from the Higher Powers that I am supposed to break down and upgrade from my K1 to a K3!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Blue has been calling my name!!!


----------



## kisrita (Aug 5, 2010)

I would love to have the red one!


----------



## PackRat (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll take the red one.  It would be great on Husker Game Days!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

So great to see so many new faces! I hope you all love your Kindle.


----------



## nmhusky (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Monique. Make mine Blue. Love the K3.


----------



## Soybomb (Dec 31, 2010)

A black would be a wonderful news years gift


----------



## Syn_F (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmm..  Color really isn't that important but.. If I was to win I'd like the orange one.. so that way I guess ..  once I graduate college this year and go buy myself a graduation gift (which is going to be a new Camaro..) it will match the racing stripes on my much-yearned for new car..


----------



## KathyY (Dec 31, 2009)

It is so hard to choose. Blue or Pink? I think that the blue wins out.


----------



## violingal13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow! Thanks on behalf of whoever wins (most assuredly not me - I never win these things  Nonetheless...) I would love to have a blue cover; I stared at that one for ages before deciding it was too far out of my price range


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the entries! (And glad to see a few of you lurkers coming out of the woodwork to enter!!!)

We'll draw our lucky winner tomorrow.

Also... check in with KindleBoards tomorrow for the start of another contest...


----------



## skeeterman10 (Feb 26, 2009)

brunt orange for me harvey!


----------



## tilly3325 (Dec 27, 2010)

My kindle should have arrived today, and i've been so excited all day, but not here yet.  If I were to win I would like the black cover please, and thanks.


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd love the red one!


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

I think the green is a lovely color.  
Melissa


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Just got mine yesterday!  I'm loving it!  And I would love the apple green cover!!
Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I would love a green cover for my kindle.  Thanks so much Monique and kindleboards!!


----------



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

How about that black one for me!


----------



## IMVivid (Dec 29, 2010)

As a new kindle owner I would love to get the pink one!! What a great gesture Monique for offering the cover.


----------



## poserrbf (Jan 1, 2011)

I would love to win the chocolate brown cover!


----------



## kindleangel9876 (Jan 1, 2011)

Don't know if its too late or not but I love the red cover and I'm a new kindle owner


----------



## princejimuk (Jan 1, 2011)

I would like a blue one please for my wife, it's her birthday today.


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

I love the apple green cover....the color just says "spring"!


----------



## biology guy (Jan 1, 2011)

ah new Kindle owner and black looks lovely


----------



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd love the Chocolate Brown case.  Thanks for sponsoring the contest!


----------



## videoouija (Jan 1, 2011)

if it isn't too late to enter, i'd love an orange


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! Stand by for our winner. We're spinning the random selector now...


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Big money...no whammies.....STOP!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a winner!

Please join me in congratulating *MarkAJohn* who entered with this post and requested a red lighted Kindle cover.

Mark, please PM me with your shipping address. I hope you enjoy your new cover!!

Thanks for entering, everyone. And stand by for another KindleBoards contest, which we're kicking off later today.

-Harvey


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Congratulations, Mark!

Thanks to everyone for participating. 

Happy New Year & Happy Kindling!

Monique


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations Mark,  it is nice seeing a KB newbie get this.  Enjoy your cover and let us know how you like it.

Thanks Monique for this contest, it brought a lot of new people out to post in the boards.  Welcome all!  

And as always, thanks Harvey for this great forum.


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Newman!!!


congrats Mark...thanks Monique and Harvey...great job!!!!!


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Congratulations, Mark!

Maybe this Mark will win the next one.

Again, thank you, Monique for your donation.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Congrats Mark and thanks to Monique for making this little contest possible!! It's super appreciated!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats to Mark!

Thanks, Monique!


----------



## busyozmum (Dec 25, 2010)

Awesome! Congratulations Mark


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats Mark!!!


----------



## PhantomReader (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats Mark!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Yay! Mark.  Good for you.


----------



## katkruz (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations Mark!!!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Congratulations Mark!

Monique, thanks once again.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

Yay, Mark!  Enjoy that red cover - I bet your Kindle will look great!
Thanks to all for a fun contest!


----------



## Vicki66 (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats Mark!


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

congratulations mark!! woo-hooo!!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats, Mark!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats, Mark -- and thanks again to Monique for sponsoring the contest!  (and to Harvey for hosting it!)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates Mark!


----------



## tilly3325 (Dec 27, 2010)

Congratulations Mark, well done, what a fab comp!


----------



## MarkAJohn (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! This is fantastic. I only discovered this board a few days ago, and so far it's brought me not only a wealth of information but now good luck as well. Thanks for all the nice messages--what a warm and friendly group! That lighted cover will be put to good use, I assure you, and I'm very grateful for the opportunity to win. 
MarkAJohn


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Yay, MarkAJohn! Congratulations. 

KindleBoards is an amazing place and I'm so thrilled I could give a little back. Thank you to everyone for participating and Harvey for hosting the contest and running the best dang board on the Internet.

I hope to see all of you around the boards. Don't be shy! 

Happy New Year!

Monique


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats to mark!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations Mark!!!

Thanks Monique for the great opportunity.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Congratulations Mark!

Monique, thanks once again.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations, Mark!  Nice to see a newcomer win.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Enjoy your cover, and your Kindle, Mark!!


----------



## pirate jen (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmm, I think maybe the red, a nice stimulating color... or apple green, a living color!


----------



## pirate jen (Dec 27, 2010)

Luscious red or apple green, the color of nature!


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

black cover

and THANKS!

b


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, locking this thread. . .if you look up a few posts you'll see that this contest is over and the prize has been awarded. There is, however, another contest here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,47288.0.html

One entry per person. . . . .


----------

